# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Midwest City/Del City >  Raising Caine's in Midwest City?

## doufan

I have heard rumors that there will be a Raising Caine's built on the lot next to the gas station on Air Depot and SE 29th. I can't find any information online. Can anyone confirm this?

----------


## bombermwc

Not that it's always updated daily or anything, but the accessory's site still lists it as vacant. If Sooner Investments has a deal pending though, it won't really show anything until the building is built. The tough thing with the stuff there on 29th is, the ownership may not change on the lots/buildings, so it's not as easy to see what tenant will go in.

Cane's would make sense there. It's a relatively hidden lot with the gas station in front of it, but fast food is probably about the only thing that WOULD go in there. Would it possibly be going in the same building as Pei Wei though???

This lot is the last one to fill now, but there's still a chunk of 29th facing surface lot they could take like they did for Pei Wei.....so we might not be done yet. Now if they would just do a little road repair on that main road down the center....

----------


## Eagles_07

Ive never had anything from Raising Cane's are they good.

----------


## ctchandler

> Ive never had anything from Raising Cane's are they good.


In my opinion, no, it's not very good.  Chicken strips with an average sauce.  
C. T.

----------


## HangryHippo

The sauce is outstanding and the chicken is good.  I recommend trying it.  Then if you don't like it, you never have to go back.

----------


## Eagles_07

Oh I plan to try it if one opens in Midwest City

----------


## bombermwc

You do have to catch them when they haven't overcooked the strips....they tend to do that pretty often. It's chicken strips, so the sauce is what makes the restaurant. If you don't like the sauce, I wouldn't recommend trying to eat there because otherwise its a plain ole breaded strip....and to be honest, they aren't very tasty without the sauce.

----------


## ctchandler

> The sauce is outstanding and the chicken is good.  I recommend trying it.  Then if you don't like it, you never have to go back.


It's one of those things, you say tomato, I say tomoto.  Taste is subjective, and I thought the strips were very bland, and the sauce did not taste good to me, but you think it's outstanding.  I never say don't try it, that's why I agree with your statement, "I recommend trying it".
C. T.

----------


## doufan

My kids love raising canes. The chicken strips are much better quality than what you get at most fast food restaurants. I think it would be a good addition to Midwest city.

----------


## doufan

I noticed this morning that there is construction work going on on the lot next to the gas station on SE 29th and Air Depot.

----------


## Roger S

> ....next to the gas station on SE 29th and Reno.


Are you sure? 29th and Reno run parallel to each other two miles apart.

----------


## doufan

apologies. I wrote this early in the morning when I was half awake. Its Air Depot and 29th.

----------


## Tylerwilliams16

This is great. I love Raising Kanes and the food that they have. If it is true, I will be very welcome to this. Hey, with more development moving towards Midwest City and Del City, I won't have to go far for anything in the next few years. Hooray!!!  :Big Grin:   :Welcome55:

----------


## doufan

I found two job openings on the Raising Caine's website for Midwest City. I guess that confirms they are opening a  restaurant here. Doesn't confirm the exact location. 

Restaurant Manager-Hourly Crewmembers-Corp Office Careers-Raising Cane's


Shift Manager - New Restaurant Opening  Midwest City, OK 

General Manager - New Restaurant Opening  Midwest City, OK

----------


## Johnny5

a bunch of chicken being served in MWC. What we really need is an entertainment venue.

----------


## bombermwc

Very true...movies, games, minigolf, lasertag, etc. Convert Heritage Park into an entertainment district!

----------


## Johnny5

> Very true...movies, games, minigolf, lasertag, etc. Convert Heritage Park into an entertainment district!


maybe this is what we need to focus on for the MWC MAPS project, renovating the Heritage Park Mall. 

Re-posting this into proper location for extended ideas.....

----------


## rezman

Up in Edmond and over by Quail Springs,  Raising Caine's and Chik-Fil-A are right across from each other.  Between the two,  I'll go to Chik-Fil-A every time, ... except on Sundays.

----------


## MagzOK

Cane's chicken strips are generally thick and hefty strips of juicy white meat.  Every once in a while you'll get a small gimpy piece.  They have really good crinkle fries.  I like to dip their thick buttered Texas Toast in the Cane's sauce.  Heck I never use ketchup, I just order several extra Cane's sauces and dip everything in it. Yummy.  Yummy. Yummy.

----------


## John1744

Drove by this a couple days ago and it looks really close to opening, they were hauling tables and things inside.

We need more food options in MWC in that area to dilute the crowds I still find it nearly impossible to eat anywhere from 11am - 1pm in the area because you're waiting in line for 45 minutes.

----------


## Brett

> "They have really good crinkle fries."


I have to disagree. The fries at Cane's are no different than Ore Ida crinkle cut fries that you can buy at a grocery store. It is cheap filler. If I want quality fries with chicken, I will go to KFC.

----------


## QUAPAW5

It's open .... Haven't been in yet but a co-worker states there chicken is small in size but tasty .

----------


## John1744

Went in last week, it's the Raising Cane's you know and love. Extremely friendly service more so than I normally get from them. They were having issues keeping tables clean and things but that's understandable I guess for opening week or two.

----------

